# Best flashcart(s) as of 2010?



## Ace Gunman (Feb 26, 2010)

As we are a site heavily intertwined with the DS emulation and flashcart scene, I figured it might be neat to see the GBAtemp community perspective on flashcarts in 2010, given the current state of the market.


----------



## Minox (Feb 26, 2010)

Obvious winner will be Ak2i due to AKAIO


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Obvious winner will be Ak2i due to AKAIO


Idunno' about that, people in general have the _"what I have is better than what you have, because it's what I have"_ mentality.

I'm sorta' excited to see the results of this. X3


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 26, 2010)

I have the CycloDS and acekard 2i, i haven't used the rest (apart from R4), so my vote will obviously go with these 2 cards as i am more than happy with them.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Its gotta be the acekard 2i and m3i zero, both teams have shown great attitude towards their cards and great customer support, i fell those two are currently the best but after seeing how much dedication supercard are giving to their carts with the new eos and stuff they are good too


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

As usual going for ak2 + AKAIO 
affordable price and never fails


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 26, 2010)

Supercard is also a good cart.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 26, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Supercard is also a good cart.


Drats, I meant to put that one up there. Oh well, I don't want to interfere with the results by adding it now. So for all of you who want to vote for the SuperCard DSONEi, just check "Other" and specify the supercard in a post. Fixed it quickly.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have an AK2i and its not that great.


----------



## coolness (Feb 26, 2010)

ACEKARD 2i!!!!!
Edit: but the site is Crappy 
the never update there site
Forums are also crappy
but Acekard itself it`s okey to me


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> I have an AK2i and its not that great.


why not?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

CycloDS still has great features and is highly recommended; I don't have any DSi flashcarts, but if I was going to get one (out of what's released now), I'd probably get an Acekard. Further ahead, I'd probably get something else.


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 26, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Obvious winner will be Ak2i due to AKAIO


Absolutely agree with that point of view. Without AKAIO, this flashcart could be far behind ...

Long life to Normmatt i should say ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voted.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was convinced by Narin to get ak2i because of Normmatt (never regret about that)
and 
i have to agree without Normmatt, AK is just a piece of xxxxxxxx


----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2010)

what's so great about AKAIO? someone should make a review of AKAIO some time


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> what's so great about AKAIO? someone should make a review of AKAIO some time


lol the wiki is good enough..


----------



## Krestent (Feb 26, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> what's so great about AKAIO? someone should make a review of AKAIO some time


Super-fast compatibility updates


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

Well damn, looks like I'm sure being proved wrong. XD


----------



## Pliskron (Feb 26, 2010)

I think the DSTT is underrated becasue with the alternate firmware it can play every game. Then you have the new Supercard due out any time and that should be the new best card.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I think the DSTT is underrated becasue with the alternate firmware it can play every game. Then you have the new Supercard due out any time and that should be the new best card.


Not sonic and sega all star racing


----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked, and it doesnt seem to feature real-time save... thats available on other flashcarts though?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People use it just because of the quick game fixes, nothing else. I for one prefer my M3 because of its features like RTS, RTG etc it adds to make the flashcart better plus both get fixes at almost the same time, Acekard is for people in a budget situation I guess


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, it's also missing slow-motion, and if I remember right somebody from the AKAIO team said that the AceKard team would be the ones to make the requests to if you want those features in.


----------



## DCG (Feb 26, 2010)

what's RTG ??


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> what's RTG ??


Real Time Guide, you can read a game guide in the middle of gameplay


----------



## DCG (Feb 26, 2010)

I thought that was RTV, real time view?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> I thought that was RTV, real time view?


I guess you can call it that too


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The RTS is pretty pointless in the M3 because it doesn't work on a lot of games that there actually is a point of using RTS in.  When I use my M3 Zero I don't even use the RTS and all the other features, I just use its regular feature loading up the game and playing it.

Voted for both AK2i and M3.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because you dont use the features with your slow microSD that doesnt mean the features suck, the more features the better


----------



## Minox (Feb 26, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with real-time save on most flashcarts is that they all have buggy implementions of it. Yes, you're able to save your game any time you want to, but there's no telling whether or not you'll actually be able to load said real-time save later or if it will just freeze when you load it.

So to simplify things, it's just not reliable enough to be an interesting feature, and in case a game has proper save points it nullifies the need of RTS completely.


----------



## Pliskron (Feb 26, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree RTS is buggy except on the new Supercard EVO OS. It works pretty close to perfect. M3 has so many problems with their advanced featues it makes them close to useless.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Just because you dont use the features with your slow microSD that doesnt mean the features suck, the more features the better


More features = More code.
Mode code = More bugs.
More bugs = More time between updates.

More code for features people don't use = More "bloat" for people to complain about.

More of all of the above = More stress on the developers.


----------



## Pliskron (Feb 26, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd agree with this to a point. Both supercard and Team Cyclops deliver fast updates and very stable advanced features like RTS and I use those featues so I don't consider them bloat.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, I've had several different cards over the years - & the reason I kept changing was because none really suited what I'D like in a card.

I don't really use cheats much & don't care about RTS either (although I like the sound of RTG) - but what I do care about are
Compatibility - will it play the latest games without (much) F-ing about with patches
Reliability - Does it work everytime, all the time without lock ups or freezes
Versativity - Is the file select 'just for game/media' or can I choose any number of files
User interface - How easy it it to select/play whatever I want
And IMHO the best I've come across so far is 
*Ak2i + AKAIO + Moonshell2 'autoboot' (with Commercial ROM running modification)*
OK - it can be a bugger to set up all these things to 'work together' right but after that...

Why do I like it? -
*Compatibility* - AKAIO loaders always seems to be regulaly updated (except recently that is) for latest games
*Reliability* - I've only had freezes once or twice (although did have trouble with it when used on a DSlite though - but THAT could be down to DSLite construction )
*Versativity* - By using Moonshell as my 'file launcher' I can select ROMs,Homebrew,Music,Pictures,Movies (DPG and AVI) & Emulated games (Gameboy/color etc)
I'd just wish some1 could create a 'akmenu4.nds' that bypasses the 'system files missing' problem on Ak2i - so I can boot straight into Moonshell
*User Interface* - By autobooting straight into Moonshell, I just have one file selector for everything I want, unlike some cards where you have to select from 1 of 3 icons (Games/Media/Slot2) & then browse. It's true that IF i want to cheat or if I want to 'do something' to the game file (backup/restore whatever) I'll have to bypass the autoboot & get to AKAIO firmware - but that's something I can live with

This is closely followed by the M3i0 (although it's not as versatile with file selection) - but then again this is based on Moonshell anyway

EDIT: Just read the last couple of posts that were added while I was doing this post about more features=more bloat/bugs etc

What would be nice if there was a 'modular' OS - start with a basic 'core' OS/file selector, then 'add' the extra features you like as 'plugins' 
- once added the option is installed automatically. Any bugs in a particular plugin is contained within just that plugin - & doesn't affect the rest

What to select Movies or MP3 - add the 'DPGPlugin' or 'MP3plugin' & now they show up in the file selector
You want RTS ? - add the 'RTSPlugin' (which adds a 'setup utility option to [Start])
Cheats ? - no problem add the 'CHTplugin' (selectable from pressing [Start] before running game)

Perhaps that's why I like Moonshell.....It's the closest thing to this


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 26, 2010)

It's not AKAIO that makes me like the Acekard best, it's the price, widespread availability, and large userbase. If you have a problem (which is inevitable for any card) chances are someone else with AK has had it and can help. I actually prefer the EZVi in terms of interface and card quality (compared to official AK firmware or AKAIO) but updates don't come too often and there's not as big of a base.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I'd agree with this to a point. Both supercard and Team Cyclops deliver fast updates and very stable advanced features like RTS and I use those featues so I don't consider them bloat.


Oh believe me, I'm not one of those people that kills explorer on windows for more resources, but if features aren't used then keeping them in can just cause issues.


----------



## Pliskron (Feb 26, 2010)

Since the G6 and iTouch are on the list why not include the Ninja Pass? Oh, that would be covered by other.


----------



## Dangy (Feb 26, 2010)

zomg guise teh bezt kart iz r4 duhhhh!!!!?!?one1!1 DDddD


----------



## WildWon (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, i don't have any DSi flash carts... cause i don't have a DSi, and i haven't updated Wife®'s Supercard, because we haven't had much DS time lately, to their Evo... which is a shame, cause i'd love to check that out,

Therefore, Cyclo DS lol. Because it's still that damned good for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (oh, and i use TC's included microsd reader for EVERYTHING. That is the most solid microSD reader to come bundled with anything. Yup, that's why it gets my vote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## luke_c (Feb 26, 2010)

Obvious winner is AK due to the fact that most people have them


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 26, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Obvious winner is AK due to the fact that most people have them


Yep because of that I don't think this is fair.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 26, 2010)

DSone(i). Quick updates, new improved menu (although still in beta stage), RTS, support for older menus, DSTT Menu and YSMenu, (triple loader, )new games most of the times work while there's not even a patch or anything.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 26, 2010)

huh? why has anyone voted for the CycloDS Evolution?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> huh? why has anyone voted for the CycloDS Evolution?


*Reads title*

That's why.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 26, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

they are really cheap also
but they also have no support right now so egg on them?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Currently the only real advantage about these to me is the DSi compatibility, which if you have a DS Lite isn't really much of an issue.

Even me, with a busted Lite top screen, at least I have my PSP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus, I still use Moonshell for music now and then. I don't need a top screen for that.


----------



## Hardkaare (Feb 26, 2010)

Well Ak2i is the new R4.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 26, 2010)

Im just going to wait for a ds card until thr XL comes out, by then i hope the zupercard dstwo comes out.
Untill then, ezflash IV ftw.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 26, 2010)

I've only ever used the CycloDS, so my vote is bound to be biased.

I don't think I've ever had a problem with my Cyclo that wasn't my fault.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

I just want to know who voted for the R4i and the other clones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know whether I should feel sorry for them or not...


----------



## Kinqdra (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd say ak2i just cause of akaio. I don't really need so much feutures as long as all of the games work perfectly and great homebrew compability. And I do think ak2i deserves the spot for THIS year for being the cheapest and having perfect compability.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 26, 2010)

Voted for Acekard 2 and Cyclo! Acekard is cheap but also very good and Cyclo has good [native] support as well as neat features...

Haven't tried M3iZero yet...that seems to be the top third choice.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Feb 26, 2010)

Gotta Stick with what i know which is the Acekard 2i, M3i and the M3ds real.


----------



## Minox (Feb 27, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Haven't tried M3iZero yet...that seems to be the top third choice.


It's not, Supercard easily takes that spot no matter how you look at it.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 27, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Elaborate.

I voted for AK2i and M3i Zero.


----------



## jurai (Feb 27, 2010)

I voted acekard2, but one could argue that slot2 cards have more merit since they can play both gba and ds. id even go so far as to say flash advance had more overall significance in cart history


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 27, 2010)

Acekard 2i all the way, baby.


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 27, 2010)

The Acekard's got a dedicated team (third-party, at least), excellent compatibility, and it's very beginner-friendly and inexpensive. 

If it wasn't for the unpredictable build quality, it'd be the perfect cart. That is, unless you want to cheat with Real-time-save or something.


----------



## robert91794 (Feb 27, 2010)

wooohoooo acekard 2i!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2010)

How is itouch2 better then the m3i when it can use itouch2 frimware?


----------



## Krestent (Feb 27, 2010)

o0ICE0o said:
			
		

> Im just going to wait for a ds card until thr XL comes out, by then i hope the zupercard dstwo comes out.
> Untill then, ezflash IV ftw.


What new games does that run anyway?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> o0ICE0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GBA, NDS AND SNES


----------



## Junya8971 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would say Acekard 2i is the best out there!


----------



## bowlofspiders (Feb 27, 2010)

Go acekard 2i!


----------



## Acenima (Feb 27, 2010)

I voted acekard, cyclods, and dstti


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Come on people, M3 Needs to beat acekard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




start voting


----------



## haflore (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a CycloDS Evo so obviously I voted for that, also voted AK2i and M3i Zero 'cuz they're awesome too.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 27, 2010)

Acekard easily trumps all of them due to price, reliability, and stability.  I rarely see a crash on it, and I've yet to find a game that didn't work on it.  While it doesn't have RTS, that's a completely negligible feature.  I fail to see how an outdated, overpriced card can get that many votes.  None of it's features are exclusive anymore, it has no way to be played on a DSi(afaik), and from the looks of it, probably not the next DS either.  For a DS/DSLite-exclusive card, it's ridiculously overpriced, and underwhelming.  Only one that comes close is the M3i...

Acekard 2i + AKAIO ftw.


----------



## XXNatus (Feb 27, 2010)

The only flashcart I've ever used and still use is an Acekard 2i, so naturally I voted for it.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Feb 27, 2010)

Anything with M3 in the name.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I still have my Original R4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it gets the job done. With YSMenu+MoonShell2 it works for every game I've thrown at it, and looks awesome too. But I know that it's far from the best. 

I feel like I'm gonna buy whichever cart wins. So vote away.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 27, 2010)

I have just a plain old Acekard because i cant be assed to buy a new DSi for gimicky features and need to buy a new card. So i voted "other" for Acekard 2.1, but also for the Acekard 2i cause im sure its just as great. Lastly i also voted for the cycloDS cause ive always wanted one... but never wanted to pony up the money.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Feb 27, 2010)

Acekard 2i + AKAIO = FTW


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2010)

Supercard has always been the best and will always be the best.


----------



## Dialexio (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm quite fond of the M3i Zero and Acekard 2i, but I personally went with the Acekard. (AKAIO was a bg deal-breaker.)


----------



## SkankyYankee (Feb 27, 2010)

My vote is for the DS-X

Dancing LEDs!


----------



## VashTS (Feb 27, 2010)

R4 original!  I bought mine when the firmware was still being updated!  The clones are ok, but my original rules.  Its white and awesome.  Go R4!


----------



## falcon64z8 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think this is more of what is the most popular rather than best because I know people are going to vote for what they have.  Like me!  Supercard FTW!


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> R4 original!  I bought mine when the firmware was still being updated!  The clones are ok, but my original rules.  Its white and awesome.  Go R4!


So according o the original r4 is the best flashcart as of today?


----------



## UltyBomber77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't think the r4 could be the best cart, due to the fact that it is now unsupported by the original r4 team
but it still might have a chance...


----------



## 754boy (Feb 27, 2010)

falcon64z8 said:
			
		

> I think this is more of what is the most popular rather than best because I know people are going to vote for what they have.  Like me!  Supercard FTW!



I agree with you 100%. This is basically a popularity poll. I voted SC too


----------



## I am r4ymond (Feb 27, 2010)

Damn, you only put Supercard DSONEi :l. 

SUPERCARD DSONE WITH EOS!


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Feb 27, 2010)

Where The Hell IS r4?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Azlan Uchiha said:
			
		

> Where The Hell IS r4?


its dead


----------



## m3rox (Feb 27, 2010)

The best card is the cheapest one that gets the job done.  If you check dealextreme, you can get a good card for less than $10.


----------



## Raika (Feb 27, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Damn, you only put Supercard DSONEi :l.
> 
> SUPERCARD DSONE WITH EOS!


I was wondering the same thing. That's why I voted other.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice how all of them are in their i compatible version they are all the same so it doesnt matter


----------



## LORD_NIGHTMARE (Feb 27, 2010)

m3rox said:
			
		

> The best card is the cheapest one that gets the job done.  If you check dealextreme, you can get a good card for less than $10.


dealextreme no longer sells flash cards T-T
i currently have a AK2.1 and i might invest in a supercard so i'm interested in the differences between the supercard and the AK2.1/i


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 27, 2010)

Acekard 2i is the best by far.


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Just because you dont use the features with your slow microSD that doesnt mean the features suck, the more features the better


Blah blah blah to Jakob's post since it would make this irrelevant. Anyways I would like to point out I use a class 2 and the Ak2.1 runs everything smoothly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways Acekard 2.1/2i and my Supercard running EOS. EOS isn't perfect yet as 5d's 2010 runs like wtf slow but still it does work with everything else I've thrown at it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Even though I don't really use all the features. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Raised on flashcarts using only soft reset (last year) and now I still only use soft reset. I've used RTS a few times but it's not really useful enough (for me) to say its an awesome feature. Now on the other hand soft reset is!


----------



## Velveteer (Feb 27, 2010)

To be perfectly honest, I can't seen what the problem is with the standard AK firmware. I mean, sure AKAIO, is definitely better, but it's not like AK is bad, by any means. They still update it within a reasonable time frame, and it does the job better than most other firmwares anyway. I still use AKAIO, but I can't see where the standard-hate is coming from - at least enough to say the card would be worthless without AKAIO.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Velveteer said:
			
		

> To be perfectly honest, I can't seen what the problem is with the standard AK firmware. I mean, sure AKAIO, is definitely better, but it's not like AK is bad, by any means. They still update it within a reasonable time frame, and it does the job better than most other firmwares anyway. I still use AKAIO, but I can't see where the standard-hate is coming from - at least enough to say the card would be worthless without AKAIO.


I dont think 5 months for one update is reasonable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




akAIO is the only reason im keeping my acekard, hell i use it more then my  m3i for ROMS only without akAIO acekard is just like an R4 or DSTT


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Velveteer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last time I tried the OFW I couldn't soft reset in a Phoenix Wright game yet I could in AKAIO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 M3 team has better update speed compared to the AK team by a long shot. Hell every other team barring R4 and DSTT (clones included as far as I care) has better update speeds than the AK team.


----------



## Disco (Feb 27, 2010)

Ak2i all the way


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

cant believe those shit clones are ahead of ez flash and edge


----------



## Gnargle (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, but it has to be the G6 due to its AP brilliance. This thing is invincible! This was one of only 2 carts that played Sonic and Sega right off the bat. MaL 3 worked perfectly with the first patch... Spirit Tracks too... Certainly one of the best.


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 27, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> Sorry, but it has to be the G6 due to its AP brilliance. This thing is invincible! This was one of only 2 carts that played Sonic and Sega right off the bat. MaL 3 worked perfectly with the first patch... Spirit Tracks too... Certainly one of the best.


AFAIK don't the G6 and M3 run the same touchpod? (Unless there are differences besides the icons thing that I don't know of)

@Rockstar Well it pretty much is more of a popularity contest which obviously they have more than the Ez Flash or EDGE.


----------



## saxamo (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend the Acekard 2 and The M3 Real. I voted other as these were not on the list. While they may not be so "hot on the market" I still feel they are the most reliable ever produced for the DS.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah guess your right

anyways G6 has in built memory so when it boots up a game the ds thinks its a retail cart   causing it to work, it also has quicker loading times but i prefer expandable memory and sakura support plus even the m3 real is cheaper and got patched for all those games in a few hours, it was the second card to fix bowsers inside story(1st was cyclo) plus g6 only has touchpod and a big price tag and if you spoil the usb adapter that comes with it then its gonna be hard getting a new one


----------



## Langin (Feb 27, 2010)

Ak2I and super card dstwo(other) well I hope so it a good card.


edit: r4 isnt in the list!


----------



## Lubbo (Feb 27, 2010)

M3 Real but it wasnt on there so i voted for M3i practically the same kart except one is for DSi, M3 has the best firmware out hands down


----------



## Tetram (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> cant believe those shit clones are ahead of ez flash and edge


I think edge is a clone of Cyclo DS, and I'm not sure that Acekard is a clone, is it ?


----------



## Master_B (Feb 27, 2010)

Gave my vote to Cyclo. Never let me down so far.

Think team cyclops is one of the leading teams with lots of updates and a good forum with a good overview. 

Could play all games instantly with some exceptions (like sonic / bowser story) but all was fixed within a few days after release.


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 27, 2010)

Tetram said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure we all know even if the EDGE is a clone of the Cyclo it definately is not shit is it now? We all know acekards aren't clones either. So your point is moot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't really understand how people are voting for the SCDS2 since it isn't even out yet.


----------



## Langin (Feb 27, 2010)

Tetram said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what? do you mean (nearly) all those cards are clones of cyclo and ez-flash?


@ boxshot: GBA emulation, this is where we all are waiting for!


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 27, 2010)

Even though I only own an r4, I voted for cyclo ds and acekard. Gotta give props where props are due.


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 27, 2010)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> Tetram said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*points at iPlayer* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you mean better SNES emulation (hopefully?)

I still don't see how it can be considered to be voted in this topic as it isn't released.


----------



## Haterbait (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm sure somebody's already said this, but shouldn't the competition be called "Which flashcart do you own?" There are probably a few people who have actually used numerous ones and have better supported opinions. Me? CycloDS Evolution. It replaced my R4 and I like it because it is updated often. Perfect for patient folk.


----------



## KazoWAR (Feb 27, 2010)

I voted for the AceKard2i, the CycloDS Evolution, and the M3i Zero.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is what I think:
Acekard 2i:Games
M3i Zero/Real:Media And Games
CycloDS Evolutions:Features, Clean GUI And Games
SCDS1:Features And Games
iPLAYER:GBA And Media
R4:Show off to 7 year olds


----------



## Langin (Feb 27, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Soma Cruz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea Super Mario Kart rocks!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2010)

From me it has to be the AceKard 2i with AKAIO


----------



## luney (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> cant believe those shit clones are ahead of ez flash and edge



Same here (referring to EZFlash because the edge is one of those "shit clones" as you referred to them). As far as features, the EZFlash carts have always been one of the best carts. They have also been producing carts longer than any other company out there right now, if I'm not mistaken. Also, they do not rely on a third party coder to make their cart and it's software more user friendly and "tolerable". I have every EZFlash cart since the EZIII because they are still one of the best, period. Not that they are the only carts I own by any means ie......R4, M3 DS Real, etc..

The cart I personally use the most is my RPG. The only reason for that is AKAIO. If not for Normmatt, the AK line of carts would not be anywhere near as popular as they are.


----------



## dib (Feb 27, 2010)

That's why I will not vote in this.  AIO deserve credit for their work, but that's not the same thing as voting for the Acekard product or the original devs who seem to do very little to contribute.


----------



## mangatic (Feb 27, 2010)

DSTT, cheap, reliable, simple.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

mangatic said:
			
		

> DSTT, cheap, reliable, simple.


And no support


----------



## clegion (Feb 27, 2010)

AK superb compability (it runs everything i want to play), cheap ass price


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 27, 2010)

I love my AK2, but for its time I'd have to say the original R4 as it was a watershed in DS flashcarts.  Got one not long after release to replace my Supercard SD and it was amazing to see so much crammed into such a little device - no need for a slot 2, no pass me, microSD storage, no patching, customisable skins.  Since then it's been overtaken and left obsolete, but it's the cart of the millennium for me.


----------



## CJagger (Feb 27, 2010)

Definitely the Acekard2i!


----------



## Juanmatron (Feb 27, 2010)

Everyone will going to vote HIS flashcard XD.

M3i Zero. Simply de best! Touchpod + Sakura + Kaura = GREATEST.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Everyone will going to vote HIS flashcard XD.
> 
> M3i Zero. Simply de best! Touchpod + Sakura + Kaura = GREATEST.


what he said

but ive been using my ak2i more because of the better and quicker ap patcher


----------



## Darminator (Feb 27, 2010)

Agreed everyone will simply vote for the card that they have... So nothing real should come of this as it will be FAR from any definitive 'this is the best card anyone can get'. When i started out i got the M3DS real, and i thought it was the most awesome thing in the world! I sang it's praises, thought 'why doesnt everyone have one of these??'  A little time passed and i thought hey, why not try some others out? So i did. I soon found there were so many shortcomings with the M3DS real that it wasnt worth the effort it would take to get up and drop it in the trash. I didnt trash it, but did shelve it quickly!  I heard of Sakura firmware, and thought it was worth a try, so i took it off the shelf, and it was a vast improvement over what had existed, and i used it for a while. Support was rather slow tho, and eventually got in the way of it being of any practical use, so again, shelved it. I know there have been upgrades in both card hardware and firmware, and i have yet to go there, but with what all i have tried, i have my opinion of which is best. But it is just that, an opinion, and like assholes everybody has one. So in the long run it really doesnt matter. I did think to start a blog with reviews and my opinions on all, but many of those exist and again, well feel it just isnt worth the effort. Based on hype, i thought cyclo would have been the best, so i tried one. They are good, solid cards that cater well to a mod set of people. I feel they are not for everyone tho after putting one through it's paces, and for little kids, by far NOT the best choice. There is only one that caters to ease of use, solid performance/updates, and quality build. It is the card i use over all others, and recommend to others. Which is it? Again it is only my opinion and nothing more, so it matters not if choose not to say. What i will say is try others for yourself, pick the one that works for you, and run with it. If you buy one and settle with only being happy with it, you may never know what you are missing. To many this too doesnt matter, as the mentality is if it works, why spend more money? I used to think that too, till i actually spent some more money to find this out for myself.


----------



## Gnargle (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's true.. although they are basically the same hardware, piracy protection seems to be far less robust on the M3 than the G^, probably to do with the SD card. Although I have to admit, if I were getting a cart now, I'd go for the M3. Sakura


----------



## zero1221 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm voting for both the Acekard 2i because of AKAIO and the CycloDS that my cousin uses.

I Love my AK2i for my DSi, but my I'm envious of my cousins CycloDS since updates are faster.

I guess someday I'll have to try out the M3i Zero though since M3 DS Real was my first and updates were frequent.

Play on forever M3 DS Real 2007-2009


----------



## bennyroger (Feb 27, 2010)

My vote went to Acekard 2i because: works flawless with ez 3in1, fast loading, good support
My M3DSReal/Zero gets second place because of frequent updates and side loaded sd
Third is DSTT because of simple menus......
4th Supercard because its still supported....but its slow
5th EZ flash
6th Original R4, simple, child friendly, dirt cheap
Bottom Clones, unstable, up and down homepages, some decides to die without any reason, bad built quality


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 27, 2010)

For all of those commenting on it, I don't think it's necessarily true that people will only vote on the card they have. In many scenarios the cart they have has failed them and they're looking for something better. Or perhaps they've simply been following the developments of another up and coming cart that looks to be becoming superior via firmware updates and active support. Or just a new release that blows the others away. 

And heck, some people have multiple carts which they bought specifically because they'd researched them and found said carts to be the better choice.

Also, I do think AKAIO is a valid reason for choosing the Acekard 2i. Support is support, regardless of where it's coming from. What makes the card work best or better than the competition is a variety of factors, I don't believe there's anything wrong with an alternate firmware being one of those factors.


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> I do think AKAIO is a valid reason for choosing the Acekard 2i. Support is support, regardless of where it's coming from. What makes the card work best or better than the competition is a variety of factors, I don't believe there's anything wrong with an alternate firmware being one of those factors.



Yes the acekard without AKAIO becomes just another flashcart, it is down to Normmatt and the team that has given the acekard the popularity it has today.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Feb 27, 2010)

Just bought a R4I V1.4 LOL already freezes.. next person says R4 gets banned


Edited:: yeah I know I have been gone for a long time.. i only pop up to check on my website lol


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 27, 2010)

Edge because I use it.
M3i  and Supercard for it's awesome firmware.


----------



## KirovAir (Feb 27, 2010)

CycloDS. Never let me down. It's expensive though.
Next to that, the Acecard 2i. Due to AKAIO.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 27, 2010)

My votes go to the Acekard 2i and the CycloDS Evolution.
Now, I freaking love the CycloDS, the interface is simple but effective for rom loading and customisation, the intergrated 3in1 support is killer, and the the realtime menu is pretty handy. The games even play very reliably.
But what holds it back is there's still, no, DSi support...Which is where the Acekard 2i comes in.
With the powerful AKAIO firmware, games work fantastically well. I am well anticipating Akaio 1.6 which will apparently address slowdown issues such as the items in pokémon platinum.

I also have to wonder why people like the M3i Zero. Granted it's firmware is just like that of Moonshells, but when I got the flashcart, I had trouble installing the bootloader because of a faulty cable. As for playing games, it couldn't even handle a video from Megaman Battle Network 5 at full speed.

And that's my thoughts.


----------



## Fabis94 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm voting for AK2i/AKAIO. It was the first DSi flashcart and has achieved other firsts as well. That's why i love it. It works great and often is the first to get patches for the firmware and games.


----------



## Pliskron (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I own a M3 and I didn't vote for it because I think it stinks. So not everyone votes for what they own. If you want fast updates you'd get an Acekard and if you want advanced features that are reliable you'd get a Supercard with the new OS or a Cyclo. I suppose if you use moonshell a lot the M3 would be your card.


----------



## arecus2000 (Feb 27, 2010)

I say edge is good 'cause bro uses it.
Acekard too looks like it's good.


----------



## Pliskron (Feb 27, 2010)

arecus2000 said:
			
		

> I say edge is good 'cause bro uses it.
> Acekard too looks like it's good.


Can you use my card too so I can also have a good card.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> arecus2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a great card IMO


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 27, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Well I own a M3 and I didn't vote for it because I think it stinks. So not everyone votes for what they own. If you want fast updates you'd get an Acekard and if you want advanced features that are reliable you'd get a Supercard with the new OS or a Cyclo. I suppose if you use moonshell a lot the M3 would be your card.


Seeing this got me thinking -

*What's the WORSE flashcard of 2010 ? *

- so I've started up a poll here 

edit: Wow - I only just posted this & got 8 votes already on the other (but only two post ?? - come on lads'lasses I did say IF you vote post reasons why)


----------



## SgtThom (Feb 27, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Obvious winner will be Ak2i due to AKAIO




Of course it will.Things change since the last 3 years.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll have to say the M3i Zero/Real for DS i/Lite. I also had a iTouch2 budget card, which works great for the $10 I paid for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then there is the DS iPlayer, works great for movies, homebrew, and music (and it has the only slot 1 GBA solution, the GBADS emulator. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 27, 2010)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> My vote is for the DS-X
> 
> Dancing LEDs!
> I expect this from p1ngpong
> ...


Yep, they've even released 3 betas or so in one week


----------



## dib (Feb 27, 2010)

The LEDs were pretty sweet.  But I can think of better ways to spend $120 than a fancy flashlight.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 27, 2010)

Supercard DSONEi. Has a stong USB Adapter. Good Compatability ad EOS has a new Auto Anti Piracy Patcher. Has good forums. RTS. RTG. RTC. Good support and build. Theres more stuff too.


----------



## erichlotto (Feb 27, 2010)

ak2i, just because of akAIO


----------



## Absynthe (Feb 27, 2010)

AK2(i).


----------



## CharmingLugia (Feb 27, 2010)

Acekard 2(i)


----------



## cheez203 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a Original R4DS and i know its outdated, but i dont really care as long as it plays my games.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

50% of the acekard votes are just noobs writing acekard because everybody says it


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> 50% of the acekard votes are just noobs writing acekard because everybody says it



There may be a few Rocky...but there are quite a few acekard owners now, due to the fact of the newer games being reported working on the acekard.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know its a good card but i bet most noobs who voted it dont even have one and are just voting it


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> I know its a good card but i bet most noobs who voted it dont even have one and are just voting it


Hi, welcome to the point of the thread?


----------



## CharmingLugia (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Jackthelad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You feeling alright FAKEStar?
How do you assume this?
Are you God?
HA! Please..


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

IamUrGod said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatever.. i know its a good card and its one of my favorites but you gotta accept some votes are biased


----------



## CharmingLugia (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> IamUrGod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I will admit that.


----------



## junmeister (Feb 27, 2010)

And the winner is Acekard AK2I....


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 27, 2010)

actually this is a vote to identify which is the best cart of the millennium meaning from the time carts began until now on the DS... i must say hands down tht although its not as good as the others, it is the one tht revolutionized the DS carts capability and boosted it to higher levels of more production and efficiency... yes i am talking about the bad-named R4
I never knew about carts until i found the R4 and i have never said tht they have done something wrong its only tht the team broke but if the original team were still here, i dont think akaio and they would be very different
ofcourse the best cart of this year (so far) is akaio's made version which just overshadows all others


----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 27, 2010)

Acekard.

While the R4 received an unparalleled level of popularity (and clones), the community support behind the AK2i is simply phenomenal.


----------



## MR_COW (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, AK2 currently based on the price to badassness ratio. If this was best flash cart over the past ten years though, I would say supercard due to their amazing support.


----------



## LittleBigMods (Feb 27, 2010)

The Acekard 2i is my favorite because of AKAIO, but I recently bought a Super Card DSONEi because of the real-time capabilities. I can't wait for the DSTWO!!!


----------



## prowler (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> I know its a good card but i bet most noobs who voted it dont even have one and are just voting it



I voted for a card yet I don't even have any of them.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 27, 2010)

It appears that Acekard 2i is going to win...

It doubled its votes in only 24 hours.


----------



## macgeek417 (Feb 27, 2010)

I voted AceKard 2i and SuperCard.
While I dont yet have a SuperCard, when the DStwo comes out it will completely pwn the AK2i.


----------



## RiotShooter (Feb 27, 2010)

I voted for the acekard 2i even though i dont own it but I do own the acekard 2.  Never saw the point in buying a DSi when there arent that many, if any, DSi only games.  I think a better pole would be the best firmware(software??) of the past/current flashcarts.


----------



## Defiance (Feb 27, 2010)

I already voted for the Acekard 2i and CycloDS Evolution.  The CycloDS has great support, and a great card with features (can't beat an enhanced menu with RTS!).  It could play all games I tried with it.  I also really like the Acekard with AKAIO.  Both cards are great, but man, if only TeamCyclops would make a card compatible with the DSi..


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> I already voted for the Acekard 2i and CycloDS Evolution.  The CycloDS has great support, and a great card with features (can't beat an enhanced menu with RTS!).  It could play all games I tried with it.  I also really like the Acekard with AKAIO.  Both cards are great, but man, if only TeamCyclops would make a card compatible with the DSi..



That would be the most epic!
And not entirely impossible.


----------



## Tokiopop (Feb 27, 2010)

Simply because it's the best at doing what flashcarts are made to do, AK2i.


----------



## anaxs (Feb 27, 2010)

ak2i all the way


----------



## Langin (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Jackthelad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they think(yes I am a n00b! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )   If they vote on it I will do the same cos then they think I am good.


b.t.w. Sorry for my grammer(thats n00bish!)


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why is there no DS-X option? This is an outrage!


----------



## Synt4x3rror (Feb 27, 2010)

I Only have acekard2i, so it's the only flashcard I've experimented with (besides the original R4)

So my vote goes to acekard


----------



## Diffusion (Feb 27, 2010)

Got a Cyclo, AK2, and M3 Real. I think M3 Real/Zero ftw, sexiest GUI with coolest looking skins, GBA RTS and cheats, NDS RTS and RTG, media integration, and the team posts on this forum.


----------



## PyroJames (Feb 27, 2010)

This is a very informative thread.  I've been using my original R4 for years now so it's time to upgrade.  This thread is really helping me decide on what card I should get next.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 27, 2010)

Acekard, its close between AceKard and Cyclo though


----------



## stivsama (Feb 27, 2010)

Which card has the best implementation of Real Time Guide? That would be the best flashcart for me, imho.

To be honest, when I bought my AK2i, I didn't know it would be the "best" according to Gbatemp. It was hard to get any other cart in the store (in my foreign land) other than R4, Edge or DSTT. I would've searched harder and gotten an EZ or M3 if I'd known they'd get In Game Guides eventually.

Which card can read guides the fastest and the most decently? Bonus points for In-Game Pictures feature.  Show me that card and I'll vote for it.


----------



## grubbymitts (Feb 27, 2010)

Ewin2 - it was my first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it played my legal backup of Lego Star Wars before any of those other wannabe carts!


----------



## brissmas (Feb 27, 2010)

Definately Acekard 2i. It may not have some fetures like realtime save and a few othes but due to the best firmware and rom compatability in my opinon its the best.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Feb 27, 2010)

Acekard 2i FTW!!!


----------



## manaphy4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Votes for Acekard2i + AKAIO the best flashcart ever


----------



## Kerian (Feb 27, 2010)

True true, AK2i is the best card... paired with AKIO otherwise it'd be the cyclods I guess


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 27, 2010)

CycloDS for the fast updates and great features.


----------



## Spartan117H3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Most of the people are choosing AK2i because, like me, they own the DSi. However, I like the CycloDS better, wish they'd make a DSi version.


----------



## superflysocal (Feb 28, 2010)

I think the most useful voters are the ones who have used multiple cards.  If you have only used one in your life, then how would you know the difference?  In this same logic, I think this poll would be much more useful if each user only gets to vote for ONE card.  Thus, if you have used multiple cards, you will pick the one best card you like the most, the card that you would buy again if all your cards were stolen, etc.

btw, do any of these cards allow you to load games through the side SD slot?  Is that SDHC compatible?


----------



## qlum (Feb 28, 2010)

voted ez-flash I know I am based because I only used m3 simply and ez flash vi but even though the updates are not extremely fast the card is buggy I still like it because I know it will be supported by the team for a long time it also was the first to patch for dsi menu 1.4.


----------



## Fluto (Feb 28, 2010)

ACEKARD 2I FTW


----------



## Nottulys (Feb 28, 2010)

I gotta go with everything M3(I own the M3 Simply, M3 DS Real, and Zero) and none of them let me down with their usage yet.  Awesome products.


----------



## sumarth (Feb 28, 2010)

the acekard peeeeepoooooooool have the supermajority

think think they the best

but no, they say m3 suck

but in reality sakura is better

like a someboooooodeeeeeeeeeeee, @#$% them acekards

i hate youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## stab244 (Feb 28, 2010)

Voted for M3i0. If I could've I would've voted for SCDS2, but seeing as it hasn't even released yet I went with the second best one that I could think of.


----------



## Shoulon (Feb 28, 2010)

I own the Acekard2i and the CycloDS. My hands down vote goes too Acekard2i.

This vote threads going to be a big decision maker for new-comer's in "what card to buy?" area.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 28, 2010)

sumarth said:
			
		

> the acekard peeeeepoooooooool have the supermajority
> 
> think think they the best
> 
> ...



At least we know proper english.  And speak/type to be mostly legible.  -_-;


----------



## Todderbert (Feb 28, 2010)

superflysocal said:
			
		

> I think the most useful voters are the ones who have used multiple cards.  If you have only used one in your life, then how would you know the difference?  In this same logic, I think this poll would be much more useful if each user only gets to vote for ONE card.  Thus, if you have used multiple cards, you will pick the one best card you like the most, the card that you would buy again if all your cards were stolen, etc.
> 
> btw, do any of these cards allow you to load games through the side SD slot?  Is that SDHC compatible?



No loading games through the SD slot, and Yes the SD slot is SDHC compatible.


----------



## AAcrazyman (Feb 28, 2010)

I use Ak2 with AKAIO! I got that card about 3 months ago, and from what I've experienced and what I've heard... it's the best, hands down! perfect compatibility, and a beautiful interface!

My argument is a bit one sided though... seeing as how it's my first flashcard and the only one I've ever used! LOL!


----------



## Akothegreat (Feb 28, 2010)

Based on the votes, it's the majority of people who want the card, not exactly the best
But I did vote for acekard


----------



## MgARBITER (Feb 28, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree. I mean i owned a R4 and i would have voted for it at the time but now that i have the SC i see what is better. Its all based on that system Rydian said.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why not add iPlayer to the list?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 28, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Why not add iPlayer to the list?


It's too late. Also, it doesn't play NDS ROM's.

I voted SuperCard, but I may get a Acekard a little after I get a DSTwo, just because I want to see how good it really is.


----------



## dudereno (Feb 28, 2010)

There is no doubt that the AK2i is a great card, but... all its power comes from the superb work from normatt/smiths. Not the official team. If they decide to walk away from supporting the card, will the producers of the card step up and continue to update the loaders. If you look at the official updates they haven't been too frequent. The Supercard DSONEi needs to be considered. Over the past couple of weeks its clean mode takes it ahead of the competition. Whilst other teams scramble to update their firmware, the supercard just runs 0 day games straight from the get-go. No arm patching/hacking is involved. Not only that but the EOS beta is a decent improvement on the previous OS incarnations.

Of course picking a favourite flashcart is relative to the users needs. Some may want a clean/fast no frills interface and don't need/use features like real time saving/game guide. Others may demand a good solid DLDI "driver" to aid homebrew compatibility. Its all horses for courses.


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Feb 28, 2010)

I've collected quite a few flashcarts myself since I have 3 DSs (1 Phat, 1 Lite, 1 DSi)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I have a Max Media Dock, R4 (Original rev2), CycloDS Evolution, M3i Zero, and an iPlayer.

Personally, I think the CycloDS Evolution is the best for its truck loads of features and great compatability. However, it is lacking in one department - DSi compatability. I don't own the Acekard 2i, but everyone's been raving about it ever since AKAIO came out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the DSi, Acekard 2i may be the best, but I personally think that the CycloDS Evolution beats the Acekard 2i in every other department - but that's just my opinon.


----------



## iceBaer (Feb 28, 2010)

Obviously Akaio 2i, ah I meant Acekard 2i


----------



## mangatic (Feb 28, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> mangatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what you think...i never had any problems with games except for, you know, sonic and sega 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but it will eventually be solved..so yeah dstt...


----------



## jak larnak (Feb 28, 2010)

Acekard 2i for ever...
For people like me who thinks that features like RTS, RTG & slow motion are pretty useless,
it's clearly the best choice.


----------



## orochan (Feb 28, 2010)

+1 EZflash


----------



## evolance7 (Feb 28, 2010)

I like Acekard 2i. the only thing i hate about it is no latest moonshell support.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 28, 2010)

evolance7 said:
			
		

> I like Acekard 2i. the only thing i hate about it is no latest moonshell support.


I take it you mean MS v2.10 can't run Commercial ROMS ?? - well it can IF you use Xenon++ method
If you're talking about the 'Running Moonshell as Default OS' then I guess we'll just have to wait until some1 comes up with a method that 'fools' AK2i that the 'System Files' exist


----------



## lightyear (Feb 28, 2010)

R4.....R4i sucks, and is nothing but a waste of money....much like the DSi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Oooooo......a camera.......I have one...so why does my DS need it?  And DSi ware is the worst thing ever created!!!  there isn't a single game that piques my interest....DS lite, FTW!!!!


----------



## Rydian (Feb 28, 2010)

lightyear said:
			
		

> a waste of money....much like the DSi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, double the main processor clock speed and four times the memory?  That was my draw to it, when DSi mode is "unlocked" the homebrew scene going to have a lot of fun.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 28, 2010)

lightyear said:
			
		

> R4.....R4i sucks, and is nothing but a waste of money....much like the DSi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome DSi analysis and choice of flashcart.


----------



## Shebang (Feb 28, 2010)

M3 DS Real (voted "other"). Had no real problems, frequent updates, nice cart.


----------



## Datalogger (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a R4i, R4Ultra, DSTTi and a Acekard2i running AKAIO
The Acekard hasen't left my DSLite since the day I received it (except to add games).

*It just plain works!*


----------



## sedicius (Feb 28, 2010)

Never had a problem with my Acekard 2i + AKAIO.


----------



## CasperH (Feb 28, 2010)

Cyclo DS


----------



## Matthew (Feb 28, 2010)

I woudl say SuperCard DSTWO if it was out but its not.

Definitaly NOT R4i and its clones.

Probably AceKard 2i, CycloDS or SuperCard DSONE now that EOS is out.

Tough one!

Anyway, why does it say on the frontpage bets card of the millenuim?


----------



## Anakir (Feb 28, 2010)

Acekard 2i.


----------



## blacksoul (Feb 28, 2010)

CycloDS:
1/ for it's amazing support from the original team.
2/ for creating feature now used in every good linker (RTS, GBA system, rumble & wifi compatibility, easy cheat system, ...)
3/ for it's reliability

The only "bad" thing (personnaly I don't care) about it:
1/ not compatible with DSi


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 28, 2010)

blacksoul said:
			
		

> CycloDS:
> 1/ for it's amazing support from the original team.
> 2/ for creating feature now used in every good linker (RTS, GBA system, rumble & wifi compatibility, easy cheat system, ...)
> 3/ for it's reliability
> ...


It'd be interesting to see what happens once a DSi cart's released


----------



## SickPuppy (Feb 28, 2010)

I own a AK 2i, M3, and Cyclo. And I have the mentality that what I own is best, so I voted for all three of them.


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 28, 2010)

IM sad to see M3i zero is 3rd.... but I see that Cyclo DS is second I understand why.


----------



## Acenima (Feb 28, 2010)

DSTTi has less votes then R4i , i have no idea why


----------



## nekoakuma (Mar 1, 2010)

cyclo for sure.


----------



## EpicPie (Mar 1, 2010)

AK2i hands down. Ive tried loads of other ones and always encountered problems. With Acekard I don't come across that lame crap.


----------



## Yuan (Mar 1, 2010)

Acekard 2i, but thanks to its open source code + 3rd party firmware.

Acekard team sucks.


----------



## ducksmash (Mar 1, 2010)

Obvious winner is Acekard 2i but in my opinion I like the M3i Zero better. Standing as is though the Acekard 2i and M3i Zero are the best cards on the market. 
As you can see in the votes ATM you know the winner


----------



## taken (Mar 1, 2010)

I voted Cyclo Ds Evo because I only got a Ds Lite. 

But other's will vote for Acekard 2i for Dsi.


----------



## ttarang (Mar 1, 2010)

In my opinion, I had thought the Acekard2i was good


----------



## nekoakuma (Mar 1, 2010)

imo ak2i sucks. the only thing that makes it worth it is akaio.
judging by OFFICIAL support and hw/fw, cyclo easily wins it.

slow-mo, rts, great support.

edit; i own r4, ak2i and cdse


----------



## macrox (Mar 1, 2010)

CyclodDS is the best there was, best there is and best there ever will be. (Sorry Bret Hart).  Team TC turns out better and faster firmware upgrades to an never ceasing world of AP attempts.  Have the R4 SDHC....marginal at best. Had and returned that Piece .o.S., Acekard 2....yuck and more yuck. Their team needs to get off their butts and start dealing with all their issues.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh and as for that title under my name....noobie..LOL.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Mar 1, 2010)

^what he said

i have an r4ultra, an ak2i, and a cycloDS. i use the cyclo most because it has the most cool features, and the team that puts out all the amazing, quick, and useful updates is the same one that manufactures it. and if people are complaining about feature bloating, you may notice that the firmware on a cyclo isn't actually stored on the micro SD, it's on a separate on board chip. the only thing that the acekard has on the cyclo is the online update, which is useless to people (like me) who have a crappy router or no router at all.

i suppose it's nice to see that the acekard has a bunch of crazy fanboys voting for it because they own it though /sarcasm
more people have the ak2/ak2i because they are cheaper than a cyclo, but isn't this poll about the BEST one? cyclo is definitely the best, even if it is expensive.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Mar 1, 2010)

the only reason the acekard 2i is on top is because it's cheap compared to the other top 2 and lots of people own it for that reason, I voted m3i/m3real as that's what I own and I prefer it over the other carts I've tested including the r4, n5(r4 clone) and acekard. M3 team is still putting out new firmwares at a constant rate, everytime theres new AP or an incompatible game m3 team is there with a fix albeit it might take a week or two but it gets fixed without 3rd party firmwares.


----------



## lostreverie (Mar 1, 2010)

I know it's cheap but as far as features are concerned I think the Cyclo and the M3i blow Acekard out of the water.  I have high hopes for the Supercard DSTWO but that's (still) not out yet.


----------



## OOHMEPLUMS (Mar 1, 2010)

My 8 year old son can update his cyclods so thats gotta be a vote winner and the price of the card is nothing compared to the hours of play that he gets out of it.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay, I wanna know who in the hell voted for the R4?


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Mar 1, 2010)

I utterly facepalm at the 364 users who voted for the CycloDS...


----------



## Gariscus (Mar 1, 2010)

Sonic4Ever said:
			
		

> I utterly facepalm at the 364 users who voted for the CycloDS...


Why?


----------



## dib (Mar 1, 2010)

I would say this poll is shaping to my expectation.  If you had asked me which would be the most popular, I would have said Acekard followed by Cyclo.  



			
				RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> the only reason the acekard 2i is on top is because it's cheap compared to the other top 2 and lots of people own it for that reason, I voted m3i/m3real as that's what I own and I prefer it over the other carts I've tested including the r4, n5(r4 clone) and acekard. M3 team is still putting out new firmwares at a constant rate, everytime theres new AP or an incompatible game m3 team is there with a fix albeit it might take a week or two but it gets fixed without 3rd party firmwares.


If your logic held true, then R4 would dominate the poll because it has long been the cheapest and most disseminated product out of the list.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2010)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> Sonic4Ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's not what *he* uses, of course.


----------



## ducksmash (Mar 1, 2010)

I laugh at whoever voted for the R4 as the *BEST* Flashcart on the market.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Gariscus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He can't afford them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, whoever voted for R4, come out and reveal yourselves so we can all have a good laugh.


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Mar 1, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HURR DURR some more please.

Answer is obvious. Many compatibility fixes were required for this flashcart, yet updates took months.
Period.


----------



## GeekShadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Acekard 2i because it's Open Source software, that say all !


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 1, 2010)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> Sonic4Ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it's an overpriced, under updated, rather underwhelming card?  Team Cyclo can deny the DSi exists all they want, doesn't make it true.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sonic4Ever said:
			
		

> Answer is obvious. Many compatibility fixes were required for this flashcart, yet updates took months.
> Period.


Actually, a lot of games worked straight away, and they've introduced a stealth mode in the hopes of finding a workaround for games with the new types of protection. Not to mention the string of betas released recently, and in the past.


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 1, 2010)

The support for AKAIO is just fantastic, so Ak2i hands down for me.


----------



## girugamarc (Mar 1, 2010)

Here we go Acekard here we go w00t w00t -votes- I voted M3i as well because I hear its pretty good. I don't have one though



			
				nekoakuma said:
			
		

> imo ak2i sucks. the only thing that makes it worth it is akaio.
> judging by OFFICIAL support and hw/fw, cyclo easily wins it.


summary of this post

"Acekard would suck without it's (unofficial) OS"

no shit. That applies to ALL flashcarts. Whether or not it's an official OS is irrelevant.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Mar 1, 2010)

nekoakuma said:
			
		

> slow-mo, rts, great support.


True players do not give a shit about cheat functions.

Acekard 2i FTW.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Mar 1, 2010)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> Sonic4Ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT


----------



## PettingZoo (Mar 1, 2010)

M3 Sakura, honestly it is just amazing. Great support and amazing firmware from the early translations to the official translations.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 2, 2010)

Sonic4Ever said:
			
		

> I utterly facepalm at the 364 users who voted for the CycloDS...


What's wrong with the CycloDS? It's pretty much the best non-DSi card available.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

i utterly facepalm at sonic4ever's post.

he probably doesn't know what a cyclo is.

every cart seems to have something over the other ones (m3i can play mp3 files from the menu, cyclo has an amazing amount of sexy features, acekard has an open source firmware).  but i think that cyclo is still the best feature wise, which is what matters if you ask me. the reason that the ak2i is winning by so much is because it is ALMOST as good, and a lot cheaper. i had some friends who wanted a cyclo, but when they heard about the ak2i they decided to settle for it. oh, and the fact that it doesnt come in a DSi version is not THAT important really.


----------



## Gariscus (Mar 2, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Gariscus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Under updated? Hardly.


----------



## lightyear (Mar 2, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:
			
		

> lightyear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...I agree.  Who the hell wants to spend 5x as much on another flash cart that does the exact same thing as R4?  R4 has the exact same features every single other cart available has.  And if you use YS menu, it's even better than *most* other carts, in the sense that no games need to be patched in order to play.


----------



## Arp1 (Mar 2, 2010)

lightyear said:
			
		

> Danny Tanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The R4 and YSMenu have more features then the Cyclo or Supercard?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 2, 2010)

lightyear said:
			
		

> Danny Tanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sighs* Do you people ever shut up?  I swear, you like to hear yourself talking when bashing the DSi.  *We get it.  You don't like it.  Good for you, now shut up about it already.*  We don't care if you don't like the DSi.  Some of us do.  And someone explain to me how DSiWare is the worst thing ever ,yet WiiWare, and Apple's crApp store which, quite literally, contains almost nothing BUT crap, are not.  

Your logic fails as hard as you do.  And the only, only, *ONLY GODDAMN REASON* people like you enjoy your damn DS Lite so much is because it has backwards compatibility in it.  I swear, they should've NEVER put that on ANYTHING.  The SNES didn't have it.  The N64 didn't have it.  The Gamecube didn't have it.  The ONLY reason the Wii has it is because it was built from the damn Gamecube.  And if the next Ninty console is built from scratch, rest assured that it probably won't have ANY backwards compatibility.  

Also, lightyear, learn how to recognize sarcasm, as I'm reasonably certain Danny_Tanner was being that.  What with the eye roll and all.

Seriously.  Shut up about it already.  We heard you.  You don't like it.

In any case, having tried my friends CycloDS on his DSLite, I can still say that despite the few more features it has, I enjoy the Acekard 2.1/2i better.  I don't need useless features.  All I want is the ability to play the game, not have my hand held more then it already is throughout a game.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 2, 2010)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> the reason that the ak2i is winning by so much is because it is ALMOST as good, and a lot cheaper. i had some friends who wanted a cyclo, but when they heard about the ak2i they decided to settle for it. oh, and the fact that it doesnt come in a DSi version is not THAT important really.



Pretty much this. But I disagree with the DSi part. The fact that it does have a DSi version does make a difference. Budget card, very good features, reliable, DSi version - all this make AK2i the choice of flashcart.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 2, 2010)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it is probably the most frequently updated flash cart there is, and all the updates are done by the official team, not a third party.
Although if this is about the GUI update, I have no response.


----------



## girugamarc (Mar 2, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> lightyear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of comparing the DS/DS Lite to past home consoles (lol). Why not compare it to past handhelds, fool. The GBC is backwards compatible. The GBA is backwards compatible. So why not the DS. DSi fails btw


----------



## Rydian (Mar 2, 2010)

The DS and DS Lite fail because they're not backwards compatible with gameboy games or gameboy color games, if we go by your reasoning.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh dear - it seems like some1 is trying to fiddle the vote over @ the Supercard Forum


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> GBAtemp launched a poll to see which flashcard will be the "Flashcart of the millenium"
> 
> The SC DSonei is currently in fourth position behind Acekard 2i, CycloDS Evolution and M3i zero
> 
> Vote for SuperCard if you can, a registered account on GBAtemp is unfortunately needed, but that shouldn't be too much of a problem to create one


Guess we'll have to see what happens now to the poll


----------



## Chaotix1p (Mar 2, 2010)

The AK2i is obviously ganna win AKAIO is ripping the values open; shame u cant use it on other carts tho.

The M3i Zero is my personal fav as there is no need 2 waste space with moonshell with the built in media players in both touchpod and sakura. The sakura firmware is by fare the best looking firmware that ive seen and it doesn't lag in movie playing compared to the one in the touchpod - i no, ive used them both.


----------



## emigre (Mar 2, 2010)

Chaotix1p said:
			
		

> The AK2i is obviously ganna win AKAIO is ripping the values open; shame u cant use it on other carts tho.
> 
> The M3i Zero is my personal fav as there is no need 2 waste space with moonshell with the built in media players in both touchpod and sakura. The sakura firmware is by fare the best looking firmware that ive seen and it doesn't lag in movie playing compared to the one in the touchpod - i no, ive used them both.




Is it just me or isn't that font just hard to read?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 2, 2010)

It's not just you, it's hard to read.


----------



## lightyear (Mar 2, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> lightyear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The same can be said of your pointless rant about how great a crappy re-released system like DSi is.  you must have loved GBA micro too, huh? LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW...backwards compatibility is *VERY* necessary, man.....without it, we'd never be able to play the games that we all love from when we were kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My guess is you are a snot-nosed 12 year old who can't appreciate the fact that games like arkanoid & tetris were some of the best games of their time because you can't get over how shiny & pretty some of the graphics on the new consoles are.....you're in for a real shock when you find out gaming isn't all about pretty graphics.  In fact, that's one of the lowest deciding factors in a game for most people.


----------



## Chaotix1p (Mar 2, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Chaotix1p said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah I can read it, but if u really want

The AK2i is obviously ganna win AKAIO is ripping the values open; shame u cant use it on other carts tho.

The M3i Zero is my personal fav as there is no need 2 waste space with moonshell with the built in media players in both touchpod and sakura. The sakura firmware is by fare the best looking firmware that ive seen and it doesn't lag in movie playing compared to the one in the touchpod - i no, ive used them both


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sarcasm doesn't work on the internets!

Out of the carts I own I use my acekard mostly because of akaio.


ez flash 5, ds-x, ddst, n-card, Acekard 2, are the carts I own/used so I can't comment on the others.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 2, 2010)

ducksmash said:
			
		

> I laugh at whoever voted for the R4 as the *BEST* Flashcart on the market.



Best at the moment is AK2 in my opinion, but a good case could be made for the original R4 being the "flashcart of the millenium", it was a massive step up from slot-2 devices and was the first cheap, easy to use slot-1 with no patching needed, much better GUI etc.  It paved the way for the Cyclo and AK2.  It's easy to rubbish it now but it was an amazing bit of kit created by what was then a very talented team.


----------



## matt32724 (Mar 2, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Sarcasm doesn't work on the internets!




http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pa...55699997?ref=ts

On Topic: Acekard 2i, because it's the only one I own


----------



## girugamarc (Mar 2, 2010)

matt32724 said:
			
		

> On Topic: Acekard 2i, because it's the only one I own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if we continue to go by that reasoning I suppose the Gamcube fails for not being backwards compatible with N64/SNES/NES games  ¬_¬ DSi fails  because it's a remake of a remake that does nothing different than what the original DS does. The DS Lite was a huge step forward. Better in every way. The DSi has a crappy camera and it can browse the internet? Maybe a few crappy "DSiware" games as well? Whoopty-doo. And don't even get me started on the DSi XL, that was just a huge step backwards. It's really sad there are 4 handhelds in the same generation.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 2, 2010)

I think they overdid it as well, but I don't consider the DSi a failure.  Yes, there's many people with DSLs and DS fats that don't have a reason to upgrade to a DSi, but that doesn't make the DSi itself worthless.


----------



## Chaotix1p (Mar 2, 2010)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> matt32724 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol das tru m8;  str8 and tru all da way


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 2, 2010)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1:  Yes, I did like the GBA Micro.  Why?  Because it's screen was overall better, and I could use it places where I couldn't normally use a normal GBA or SP.  

2: Backwards compatibility is a FEATURE.  Not a NECESSITY.  I don't care if we can't play those games, as most of the old, good ones got RE.  MAKES.  And calling me a snot-nosed 12 year old is petty, and downright irritating, as I'm without a doubt older then you.  I understand that the first generation of games has a HUGE amount of good games but...OH.  FREAKING.  WAIT.  Those consoles/handhelds are discontinued.  And...OH.  FREAKING.  WAIT.  We can still play them on the consoles they were meant to be played on.  

And you saying *anything* about me being a graphics whore...go look up some of my posts.  I'm as far from a graphics whore as you can get, you utter dipshit.  IT's the whole REASON I own a Wii over a PS360.

Grow up, grow a pair, and try adding a new thing called...uh...what was the word again...
*COMMON SENSE* to your posts please.  Your logic still fails miserably.



Spoiler



If troll: 9/10


----------



## MFDC12 (Mar 2, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> No.  Do you know why they were backward compatibile?  BECAUSE THEY USED THE SAME KIND OF CARTRIDGE.  They didn't need any special hardware to play them, just special software.  Get the facts straight before you start spewing shit please.  Because remember, DS and DSLite are *NOT* backwards compatible with original Gameboy and Gameboy Color games.  And that's because of differences between GB/GBC gamecarts and GBA gamecarts.  Similar, but not the same.



i thought the only reason why the gba was compatible was because they added the legacy hardware? gba micro is not compatible with anything other than gba games

could be wrong though


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 2, 2010)

Wait, GBA *DID* have extra hardware for them?  Huh.  If that's true, my bad.  But even then, my point still stands.  They were compatible because of special hardware.  And even then, they were dropped eventually.  It was utterly inevitable that GBA would be dropped as well.  Seriously, people act like they didn't see it coming...

Anyway, yeah, the Micro could only play GBA games, nothing else


----------



## Amber Lamps (Mar 2, 2010)

I won't vote Acekard 2i although it is good, the internals are very low grade.  M3i Zero gets my vote.  CycloDS would get my vote if there was a DSi version but there isn't.  M3i Zero works with all DS consoles.


----------



## SgtThom (Mar 2, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Wait, GBA *DID* have extra hardware for them?  Huh.  If that's true, my bad.  But even then, my point still stands.  They were compatible because of special hardware.  And even then, they were dropped eventually.  It was utterly inevitable that GBA would be dropped as well.  Seriously, people act like they didn't see it coming...
> 
> Anyway, yeah, the Micro could only play GBA games, nothing else



The GBA used a Z80    processor    to emulate GB/GBC games and for a sound processor(which is one of the reason the sound is low quality).


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 2, 2010)

SgtThom said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting.  I didn't know that; makes sense, I suppose


----------



## Rydian (Mar 2, 2010)

Compatibility list.


Spoiler



Gameboy
Gameboy games
Gameboy Color
Gameboy games
Gameboy Color games
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy games
Gameboy Color games
Gameboy Advance games
Gameboy Micro
Gameboy Advance games
Nintendo DS
Gameboy Advance games
Nintendo DS games
Nintendo DSi
Nintendo DS games


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 2, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Compatibility list.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Exactly.  Everything gets dropped eventually.  The DS will be dropped eventually as well.  It's what happens when tech becomes obsolete.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 2, 2010)

Not that this is a DSi thread, but I think it's great. I had an old broken phat at the time the DSi was released, and now I have a sharp, sleek, lighter, brighter machine, reasonably priced, with a lot of untapped potential and access to lots of great DSiware games, cheap and many of which are quality.

Anyways, it doesn't look like Supercard forum's plea for votes did much (still in fourth) which makes sense because of crappy support. Yeah, I like EOS, but it's really a dollar short and a day late.


----------



## princerouge (Mar 2, 2010)

A good linker for me is one that doesn't brick my DS


----------



## girugamarc (Mar 2, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Exactly.  Everything gets dropped eventually.  The DS will be dropped eventually as well.  It's what happens when tech becomes obsolete.


Problem is, DS and DSi are in the same gen. Things are usually dropped next gen. The fact the DS has it and the DSi doesn't but both are in the same gen makes the DS/DSL better. imo, of course. 

Don't mean to derail the topic or anything, but yeah.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Mar 2, 2010)

PSP 3000 > DSi

ontopic: I dont care if the dsi doesn't have a gba slot. I have my psp for gba emulation, but, for some people, no gba slot is a big problem. Just get an iplayer or supercard DSTWO (when that comes out.)


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 2, 2010)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The GBA, GBASP, and the GBA Micro are the same gen.  GBAMicro lost GB/GBC support.  And yeah, this topic's getting derailed.  Sorry


----------



## lightyear (Mar 3, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:
			
		

> Not that this is a DSi thread



Do you see carts for DS listed in the poll????  This is nothing BUT a DSi thread.  They have completely ignored the fact that DS lite & fat are still supported by EVERYONE....hence the reason I'm so upset by all of this.  DSi is no better than DS lite or DS fat....especially when all we are discussing is the carts available for the nintendo handheld family.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Mar 3, 2010)

lightyear said:
			
		

> Do you see carts for DS listed in the poll????  This is nothing BUT a DSi thread.  They have completely ignored the fact that DS lite & fat are still supported by EVERYONE....hence the reason I'm so upset by all of this.  DSi is no better than DS lite or DS fat....especially when all we are discussing is the carts available for the nintendo handheld family.


...but all of the carts are DS compatible...so they all are carts for DS too...Wouldn't the main reason for them having "i" in their name is to signify additional compatibility with the newer DSi's rather than be carts specifically made for DSi...It's a great way to advertise to all users...DS users can still use them, and they get the DSi users as well because they add an "i" to the name. They all use the same firmware I believe (or at least, similar firmware).

On the other hand, I voted for AK2i because of the overall functionality (though I've never tried one myself). I'm guessing the delete/copy/cut/paste/etc. is better than DSO's and that is pretty much what one-upped the M3i0 since Moonshell2 covers almost everything that M3Sakura does (and more).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 3, 2010)

lightyear said:
			
		

> Do you see carts for DS listed in the poll????  This is nothing BUT a DSi thread.


*Looks at CycloDS and G6*


----------



## bwillb (Mar 3, 2010)

Edge. no i, just Edge. cheap and it works. I don't need extra features, i just want a sturdy card that can hold 100s of games, and EDGE fits that bill for a low price.


----------



## eltrut (Mar 3, 2010)

Cyclo and Acekard 2i

Cyclo was the best and it's still highly capable but its features havent improved in a while while the Acekard team are constantly updating


----------



## Tanas (Mar 3, 2010)

eltrut said:
			
		

> Cyclo and Acekard 2i
> 
> Cyclo was the best and it's still highly capable but its features havent improved in a while while the Acekard team are constantly updating



Its been over 2 months since the last acekard update, so I wouldnt exactly call that constantly updating.


----------



## Krestent (Mar 3, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> eltrut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's architecture made it the first cart to run Sonic and Sega, even without an update, just a patch

BTW How did R4 beat DSTTi, EZ-Flash, G6, iEDGE, and iTouch2?


----------



## SgtThom (Mar 3, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More people have R4's.


----------



## A4NoOb (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I'm not sure why AK2 is getting so much feed back for being durable and cheap. EDGE and DSTT are also extremely cheap and offer just as much compatibility (Cannot say for sure for DSTT). The only thing I would consider unique in the AceKard is the ability to copy and paste/delete. It's pretty much a dead feature regardless, since I have no use for it. Other then that, EDGE will offer just as much in it's gui than AK2. Unless I'm missing something that AKAIO somehow delivers.


----------



## Krestent (Mar 3, 2010)

SgtThom said:
			
		

> tattar8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And those same people also think they're the best?


----------



## DsHacker14 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow AK2i is winning! AKAIO is pretty awesome.. I wish DSO 3.2 would work on the DSi though.. (w/o turning off wi-fi)


----------



## lightyear (Mar 3, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> lightyear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, and I can appreciate that, but I think they also should have listed the DS carts....even if some of them aren't available from the original manufacturer, their clones still are (R4...and R4HC clones)


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, lol, I can't believe the R4 is beating the other flash carts except for Supercard, M3i Zero, Cyclo DS Evo, and Acekard 2i. The more the people have R4s, the more votes there'll be for the R4. Why? Because that's probably the only flash cart they have or something and thinks that it's the best without thinking about the other flash carts.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 3, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Wow, lol, I can't believe the R4 is beating the other flash carts except for Supercard, M3i Zero, Cyclo DS Evo, and Acekard 2i. The more the people have R4s, the more votes there'll be for the R4. Why? Because that's probably the only flash cart they have or something and thinks that it's the best without thinking about the other flash carts.


Thats why this pole is meaningless.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 3, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heyheyhey!  Don't mock my pole!  *bashes with a streetsign's pole*


----------



## Tanas (Mar 3, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wont happen again, I promise.


----------



## Normmatt (Mar 3, 2010)

dammit wheres the 50% gone for the ak2 .. I'm sure it will come back once akaio 1.6 is released (soonish)


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh well, I guess the SC EOS isn't winning anyone away from their R4's

And best of luck Normatt on the update XD


----------



## Tanas (Mar 3, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're completely wrong, the game also worked on the M3 and iTouch with just a patch, and it also worked on the SCDS1 and G6Real without the need of any modification, plus the Edge, CycloDS and the SCDS1 get past the AP on Alice in wonderland, does the Acekard 2i?


----------



## Tanas (Mar 3, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> Oh well, I guess the SC EOS isn't winning anyone away from their R4's
> 
> And best of luck Normatt on the update XD


Yeah it makes no sense that the card with by far the best track record for being able to run games with AP.(and this include the CycloDS)  is getting beat by possible the worst.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 3, 2010)

eltrut said:
			
		

> Cyclo and Acekard 2i
> 
> Cyclo was the best and it's still highly capable but its features havent improved in a while while the Acekard team are constantly updating


They've been trying with Stealth Mode recently, plus there have been about 3 or 4 updates within a week.


----------



## Fel (Mar 3, 2010)

So Normatt is working on the AKAIO and the thing about him leaving was just a joke?


----------



## Tanas (Mar 3, 2010)

Fel said:
			
		

> So Normatt is working on the AKAIO and the thing about him leaving was just a joke?








Joke or not, he doesnt look to happy.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 3, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Fel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are crazy, thats old news normmatt has already siad with his keyboard that akAIO 1.6 is under production and will be released soon


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 3, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Said with his keyboard'? lol wut

It's sad to see the DSone with so few votes


----------



## Tanas (Mar 3, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I am crazy, but lets see what his reaction will be once 1.6 has been cracked.

@Hoverlord Nadria... I agree about the SCDS1, it has by far the best track record at getting past the AP in games.
I use to be a SCDS1 hater because of its slow and clunky menu, but thats all changed now.


----------



## crispyb (Mar 3, 2010)

Acekard has probably the best bang for the buck.  Never had trouble with it especially with AKAIO.


----------



## Dter ic (Mar 3, 2010)

GO ACEKARD, GO AKAIO


----------



## Marcoao (Mar 3, 2010)

Acekard 2i obviously wins, all thanks to akaio. Without it it wouldn't stand a chance.


P.S.  Ramon can suck it


----------



## synce (Mar 3, 2010)

Tested over a hundred games on the Acekard so far, most Japanese, and there aren't any unresolved issues. Here's hoping support never ends


----------



## goro-kun (Mar 4, 2010)

for me the acekard is the best


----------



## Sumea (Mar 4, 2010)

Acekard 2i maybe should get it... Not only it is very accessable and availability is good for the cheap price, it's support by third party teams is great. And the compability with stuff is off the hook.

Well... only problem being the need for older hardware to flash the card for 1.4 compability - but that is why you are going to sell your old DS to closest friend possible - so you can always borrow your DS for flashing the cart.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmm, for me it'd be the Acekard 2i.

AKAIO is amazing. Second place would go to the CycloDS, because of it's fantastic amount of features. Then the M3 Real because Sakura is TEH SEX.


----------



## SectionX (Mar 4, 2010)

whats wrong with DSTT?


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 4, 2010)

SectionX said:
			
		

> whats wrong with DSTT?


Almost everything


----------



## ferofax (Mar 4, 2010)

I vote for EDGE. ever since it came out, compatibility and ease of use have been unbelievably high.


----------



## Chaotix1p (Mar 4, 2010)

SectionX said:
			
		

> whats wrong with DSTT?



itsa not very gd n bad compat issue
used da os 4 lyk a day n nuffin wrkd


----------



## terrys2207 (Mar 5, 2010)

acekard 2i


----------



## xbry23 (Mar 5, 2010)

Is acekard that great? I was going to get that but was afraid it would get blocked by Nintendo so i got a M3i


----------



## SectionX (Mar 5, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> SectionX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats funny, I had one since day 1 and never a problem


----------



## AeroMaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Well to be honest I have a Cyclo and I did my research before purchasing it and it's probably the best flashcart. What's so amazing about the Acekard 2i?


----------



## penthaler (Mar 5, 2010)

AeroMaster said:
			
		

> Well to be honest I have a Cyclo and I did my research before purchasing it and it's probably the best flashcart. What's so amazing about the Acekard 2i?



SYSTEM AKAIO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that is THE AMAZING THING ON AK2i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: My vote for AK too...


----------



## kedest (Mar 5, 2010)

I really need a new flashcard too. I have an ancient R4 now.
So Acekard 2i seems to be popular here. Is that card fully updateable? So including the real loader on the card itself (instead of just updating the firmware filess on the sd card) And what is this akaio thing?


----------



## Banger (Mar 5, 2010)

I voted all because I could, and why not? They all let you do what they were originally created to do. Think of a world with out them.


----------



## SgtThom (Mar 6, 2010)

Banger said:
			
		

> I voted all because I could, and why not? They all let you do what they were originally created to do. Think of a world with out them.




How could vote for more than one Flash cart? Alt accounts?


----------



## playallday (Mar 6, 2010)

SgtThom said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you can chose more then one.


----------



## Banger (Mar 6, 2010)

SgtThom said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup that is the obvious reason...


----------



## Gariscus (Mar 6, 2010)

kedest said:
			
		

> I really need a new flashcard too. I have an ancient R4 now.
> So Acekard 2i seems to be popular here. Is that card fully updateable? So including the real loader on the card itself (instead of just updating the firmware filess on the sd card) And what is this akaio thing?


AKAIO is an unofficial firmware(and is much better than the official firmware). Firmware is stored on the micro sd card however the 1.4 fix is stored on the Acekard 2i.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 6, 2010)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> kedest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debatable.  Acekard's official site links to them...and updates with links for the firmware.  I say it's more along the lines of just another firmware for it.


----------



## Countbisquit (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, i voted AK2i, but as i've only used 3 flashcards, (AK2i, EZflash V and R4) i can't really ive a great opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Countbisquit


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 7, 2010)

Damn CycloDS fanboys making the M3i Zero 3rd and not 2nd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might have to buy a acekard with the extra cash I have left from Christmas...


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

Chaotix1p said:
			
		

> SectionX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait.. what? You prolly forgot to DLDI patch.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been running some ongoing tests and the Acekard, Supercard + new OS, and The Cyclo. I've been testing new releases on each card. The results are that every time I load a brand new game on the Acekard and Supercard it ends up in failure but the games load flawlessly on the EVO. Time and time again I'm getting the same result. The Acekard performs the worst of the three. Funny since it's been voted best card of the millennium or sum such silly thing. So thats it. In real world tests the EVO is the best flash card on the market.


----------



## supercard_sensei (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello folks..first time I am posting here as I remember

I wonder if the AK2I (which I consider as a good DS/DSi flashcard) will be on top of that poll if Normatt decided to asked for money compensation/donation for his wonderful dedicated work for the release of AKAIO firmwares ??

Well I guess if that man decide not to release the AKAIO anymore...the AK2i will just become a useless flashcard..wouldn't it be ?

All that faith in the hands of *one man*...what will happens if Normatt dies tragically while taking out the trash on a sunday night ?..sleeping over the icy steps and banging his heads on the side of a concret wall and then falling on a sharp knife (about 20 times) 

well this is fiction obviously...but this I pray to happen any time soon (Normatt stopping dev the AKAIO because of something..not dying of course)..just to have good laugh and read about people insulting AK team and anything about AK2i being one of the worst flashcard (may be next millenium will be like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

or imagine if Normatt meet a nice chick (blonde, big boobs American whore or Petite Shy but filthy Japanese slut) and get married and vowed to his futur bride to not code any more the AKAIO..what will happen to the AK2i then ?

you'll probably say..."yeah stupid ..this can't happen"...and I'll say to you..You are probably right but if you are clever enough you will get my point..other people will just insult me...well it's ok to be a moron..don't worry

Anyway..what the fuck is the Cyclo doing in that Poll ? ...*Cyclo cannot be launched on a DSi*..this card should not be even considered as the 2010 flashcard.. Cyclo is prehistoric in flashcard history...HAS BEEN

people like it and vote for that card because it is SO expensise and overpriced that they want their $$$ to be well spent..well sorry ..a flashcart cost no more than 10USD if you purchased it more than that then you have been ripped off of that amount

well fellow ninjas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 time for the real stuff..the *Supercard DSonei* my friends

smooth, efficient and shiny ahahah sounds like a commercial huh ? well you are right ..I eat Supercard..I drink Supercard 

and frankly I think the Supercard CF should be polled as the best flashcard of the millenium....

anyway this poll is just representing what the gbatemp community actives members are using..most of them don't know anything about flashcards...because to be able to decide which is the best flashcard..you need to have them all...otherwise you just vote for the card you have lamely choose once upon a time and that happen to be 

1: AK2i for 50% (someone has to be #1.fair enough...fair card/very good software as long as Normatt carries on the AKAIO)
2: Cyclo scum Evolution (does not works on DSi, DSi XL, HAS BEEN flashcard now)
3: M3i0 (which really suck by the way..slow card/menu and very weak hardware)

but well the discussion about is funny..

so long suckers  ...have fun


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 8, 2010)

supercard_sensei said:
			
		

> *snip*
> That's uh...quite a first post.
> 
> 
> ...


Lolno.


----------



## Deesotilio (Mar 9, 2010)

I love my AK2i because it works on my DSi, but the Cyclo was just so feature-rich and easy to skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cyclo got my vote for that reason, but DSi compatibility would have been nice


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 9, 2010)

I really don't know why people blame the CycloDS for his non-compatibility with DSi. Sryly, the DSi wasn't out when the Cyclo was created, and the AK2i, like suggests the "i" is a new card for DSi (and is retrocompatible). It's a hardware problem and it can't be properly fixed just like that. If you have a DSi, just don't buy a CycloDS and _basta_. If you are planning to buy a DSi, then I'm sorry for you, you'll have to buy another flashcard.


----------



## regnad (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm quite happy with my EZ Flash Vi.

Minor complaints:

1) Not very popular, which means few people to turn to for help. Does popular equal good? My wife, following Japanese tradition, won't even consider a restaurant that doesn't have a waiting line out the door. This is kind of a ridiculous self-fulfilling issue in my book, but with tech stuff that requires help, it may make a difference.

2) Only fixes come directly from EZF itself.

3) Very very very low homebrew compatibility.

4) Not a lot of skins to choose from.

As I said, these are pretty minor complaints. 

Thumbs up things:

1) EZF updates _very_ often, and commercial stuff all runs great without patching or anything when they do. What other flashcarts can say this?

2) Mbmax helps people right away. Yay for him.

3) Only real issues I've seen people having are with putting out-of-date firmware on newer carts, which has been warned against again and again and again, and 3-in-1 compatibility issues, but that's a slot-2 cart (I run a Supercard slot-2 and have had zero problems by the way).

I don't have much experience with others apart from my old R4 with YSMenu. With lots of compatibility issues and lots of unfixable AP, the old R4 gets the big thumbs down in my book.

I didn't vote because I don't have enough experience with other carts to justify it. I wish other people who have only tried one or two carts would do the same, but they won't. I won't take much home from this survey for that reason.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

AKAIO 1.6 is out!!!
it is already the best and now it is the best of the best 
kekekeke


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 10, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> AKAIO 1.6 is out!!!
> it is already the best and now it is the best of the best
> kekekeke



Indeed !!!


----------



## jack_cool (Mar 10, 2010)

we have a store ,as i known.. r4i red also good , it compatibility many kinds games free ,m3izero is power for it without any logo before your flash it ,


----------



## ericling (Mar 10, 2010)

AKAIO 1.6 is out. Acekard is completely best flashcart on the market now. 
As elixir said, it is BEST OF THE BEST!!! 

Oh wait, 39% for Acekard?!
We will see how it react soooooon. =D

*Posts merged*

I have a nightmare for R4.
IT IS TOTALLY A NIGHTMARE FOR ME!
Maybe you cant believe me. =P


----------



## modgeezer (Mar 10, 2010)

Pre-Ordered a DSI-LL so i needed to get a new card. Thanks to this thread i decided to order an Acekard 2i. Great price and excellent compat with AKAIO according to you guys!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2010)

And a test version of the latest AKAIO version was released today, so most of the "Well AKAIo still hasn't been updated" comments can be disregarded.


----------



## Maplemage (Mar 11, 2010)

How come the ez flash is losing? it gets updated very fast.


----------



## regnad (Mar 11, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> How come the ez flash is losing? it gets updated very fast.



It's because very few people have one.

This poll ultimately isn't about which flashcard is best, it's about which flashcard is owned by the most people.


----------



## modgeezer (Mar 11, 2010)

Agreed about the poll being more of an ownership poll but by reading all of the post i was able to get a lot of information on the various cards from actual users.


----------



## zaro27 (Mar 11, 2010)

I totally love my DSONEi. My next card is probably gonna be the DSTWO, due out late this year. Should be awesome to play all those GBA games on my DSi.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 11, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> This poll ultimately isn't about which flashcard is best, it's about which flashcard is owned by the most people.


Currently I don´t have any flashcard.... and I still vote for the *Acekard*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 11, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I own a G6real, which I think it's a pretty solid and reliable card, but I voted AK2i because I'm getting a DSiXL and that's the card I'm gonna get to play with.......unless somebody has a better recommendation....
All I wish for, is :
- A card compatible with the DSiXL
- With a great games compatibility
- A fast boot menu easy and snappy to navigate...
- Good Homebrew support 
- ...............Don't care about built in emulators, real time save, cheats and all those wonderful things that today's wonder-flash cards can do.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wanna play games, and fast !


----------



## amptor (Mar 12, 2010)

#1 M3i Zero (CycloDSi would be here if it existed, however pricing is debatable with that brand. Internal components are superior to Acekard 2i and it is feature packed)
#2 Acekard 2i (While the Acekard 2i is good, the internals are not so impressive. The first revision of the cart would quite possibly make it to the #1 spot due to included Actel FCPGA packaged chip which the current model Acekard 2i lacks and most probably is why you can snatch one up for such a low price)
#3 R4i RTS&SDHC (M3 Team pulled the rabbit out of their hat and updated this card to Version 1.4 compatibility.  Costs exactly the same as an Acekard 2i so why not)


----------



## Dr.Aqua (Mar 13, 2010)

i think its already pretty obvious who won


im still a r4 person though
in my opinion r4 was the pioneer of slot1 carts


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2010)

amptor said:
			
		

> #3 R4i RTS&SDHC (M3 Team pulled the rabbit out of their hat and updated this card to Version 1.4 compatibility.  Costs exactly the same as an Acekard 2i so why not)




















All R4i manufacturers are clone teams.


----------



## Whitmon (Mar 13, 2010)

I just ordered my acekard 2i because r4's blow. If leetmod.com fucks me over im gonna go find them and kick all of their asses.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2010)

amptor said:
			
		

> #1 M3i Zero (CycloDSi would be here if it existed, however pricing is debatable with that brand. Internal components are superior to Acekard 2i and it is feature packed)
> #2 Acekard 2i (While the Acekard 2i is good, the internals are not so impressive. The first revision of the cart would quite possibly make it to the #1 spot due to included Actel FCPGA packaged chip which the current model Acekard 2i lacks and most probably is why you can snatch one up for such a low price)
> #3 R4i RTS&SDHC (M3 Team pulled the rabbit out of their hat and updated this card to Version 1.4 compatibility.  Costs exactly the same as an Acekard 2i so why not)



I'm curious, why do you put M3i Zero up there? I have one and I bought an Acekard 2i because the UI (including Sakura) is terrible and updates are far and between.

Maybe I was spoiled by being a Cyclo DS owner (I agree with you, Cyclo DSi would be #1 no doubt), but I expect much better support for a flashcard I own.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 15, 2010)

Well it looks like as of today Cyclo owners are the only people having a fun time playing HG/SS. Whats that? Acekard useres can't get past the 5th gym?

Oh ok Acekard is the best. Sure it is.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 15, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Well it looks like as of today Cyclo owners are the only people having a fun time playing HG/SS. Whats that? Acekard useres can't get past the 5th gym?
> 
> Oh ok Acekard is the best. Sure it is.


Maybe acekard users that are on 1.5 or 1.5.1, but last I heard the 1.6RC1 (which, by the way, was released before HG/SS even leaked) works perfectly.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 15, 2010)

schismzgz said:
			
		

> I'm curious, why do you put M3i Zero up there? I have one and I bought an Acekard 2i because the UI (including Sakura) is terrible and updates are far and between.


your like the only one complaining about the UI then

and updates have been very frequent (but used to be non-frequent in the past)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> schismzgz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's clunky, slow, ugly and doesn't let me sort roms by internal name (or release name or whatever, I just need something else than filename). Going from the CycloDS to the M3i Zero was like going from a Rolls Royce to a Skoda.


----------



## Burbruee (Mar 16, 2010)

I've had a few flashcards since I got my DS, here's my opinion.

GBA Movie Player V2 (CF) - I got this for my GBA to play pocketnes and goomba color, and some Ti calculator emu. Also used it to watch anime (converting was a pain though) and play some music. The price was crazy at the time. With a 1 GB CF card I payed something like $100 for it. This was in -05 I think.
It worked fine but it can't load homebrews over 200-something kilobytes. But a firmware hack was released by chishm which allowed it to be used with PassKey or FlashMe to boot into DS mode and launch DS homebrew. Years later came "Maximum Overload Crack" which allowed it to boot DS commercial roms. Not all games worked, no games after 2007 work. Most recent game it could play and I played on it was Pokemon Pearl, but it kept freezing so I had to save often.

M3 Perfect CF - I found my DS on an ebay-like website and this flashcard was included. This was probably the #1 flashcard back in 2006. Everyone had either this one or SuperCard. It was similar to GBA MP but could boot full GBA roms and DS roms. (again with PassKey/FlashMe) King of Slot-2 devices back then I would say. You had to patch the roms but as I remember it support for the card was pretty good. But the quality of the product was not convincing. It started having problems with freezing, even booting to the menu, and kept getting worse and worse. Eventually it died completely.

R4 - I never had this one, but a friend of mine did. Reason I didn't get one myself was that my DS died in 2007 and I didn't get a new one (err, parts to repair my old one I should say) until early 2009. So I never hopped on to the Slot-1 train until way later. As I understand it though, it was really good back then and similar to M3 Perfect CF it was the king of flashcards for a long time. Many people still hold on to it today. The drawback would be that Slot-1 cards can't boot GBA brew/roms so these days you need two flashcards. One for each slot. (if you're still interested in GBA that is)

AceKard 2 - This is the flashcard I have today. I got it for my birthday last year so I've had it for pretty much a year and a couple of days now. I love it. Can't complain. No patching of either games or DLDI patching of homebrew needed. It eats everything I throw at it. And usually no need to wait for updates either. (though I don't play many of the newer games)
The compatibility and features you get for the price.. It's just awesome. Cyclo DS Evo is similar I guess, but costs a bit more. (at least it did a year ago)



(my vote goes to AK2i  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Kaiyos (Mar 16, 2010)

M3 All the way! XDDD


----------



## altorn (Mar 16, 2010)

Psych, low, dee, es!

CycloDS forever! (mine will die soon though, i can feel it)


----------



## keubibo (Mar 17, 2010)

Can Acekard 2 *i* use on DS Lite ?
Thank you :"D

btw I vote for R4 and Acekard 2i


----------



## redsmas (Mar 17, 2010)

keubibo said:
			
		

> Can Acekard 2 *i* use on DS Lite ?
> Thank you :"D
> 
> btw I vote for R4 and Acekard 2i


I'm sure it can


----------



## Tigas100 (Mar 17, 2010)

M3 DS Real, Sakura Firmware ftw!


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll vote for the Acekard when it can play Drawn to Life without freezing


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 17, 2010)

keubibo said:
			
		

> Can Acekard 2 *i* use on DS Lite ?
> Thank you :"D
> Yes, it will work.
> 
> ...


*Wait, what?!*


----------



## amfdfireinside (Mar 17, 2010)

Just posting here to tell everyone that Real hot stuff has TERRIBLE customer service. 
below is my latest dealing with them

as you can see they unwilling to refund my money even they have the card back for 2 days now ( i still contend its 3). 
not doing business with them ever again


acekard 2.1 NOT saving. think its from the bad batch
opened: 03/11/2010 from Bryan Dawson
Ticket No.: 8I3I2i9v8i5G6u
OrderID: 124444
Bryan Dawson

Date: 03/11/2010
Status: Open
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
My acekard 2.1 arrived today, however it is not saving files using the AKAIO 1.5.1 or 1.6 loaders or the official 4.21 loader from acekard. It hangs on creating certain save files. and from what Ive read on the internet this seems to be indicative of one of the cards from the bad batch from earlier this year. I would like to return my card for a replacement or a refund.
Bryan Dawson

Date: 03/11/2010
Status: Open
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
Seeing as how you are out of stock. I would like to get a full refund, and order an Acekard 2i somewhere else to minimize the chance of this problem.
Please send me my RMA ticket so i can send this card back to you.
Support @RHS

Date: 03/11/2010
Status: In Progress
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
Acekard is working on a new version of the firmware to fix the problem. We do have them in stock, but they all have the same problem. We are waiting for the new firmware to test it. We will not sell them until we have them working.

You can wait for few days for the new version or you can return it for refund. Please let us know what you would like to do.
Bryan Dawson

Date: 03/11/2010
Status: Open
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
I would like to return it for a refund. What do i need to do?
Support @RHS

Date: 03/11/2010
Status: Waiting for Returned
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
Send it to the following address
Top Design Services, Inc.
379 Princeton Hightstown Rd
Bldg 3, 2nd fl, ste 8A
East Windsor, NJ 08512


Please include printout of your invoice (available online) and printout of the ticket details. We'll issue refund (excluding shipping) to you as soon as we receive your returned package.
Please make sure to wrap it well (do not use regular envelope) and have it shipped with delivery or tracking confirmation. We will not be responsible for damaged or lost package.You will need to return the item in the original package if you are asking for refund.
Bryan Dawson

Date: 03/15/2010
Status: Open
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
package was delivered today.
USPS: 9405 5036 9930 0169 8606 12

will be awaiting my paypal refund. Thank you.
Bryan Dawson

Date: 03/16/2010
Status: Open
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
still awaiting my refund its been 2 days now.
Bryan Dawson

Date: 03/17/2010
Status: Open
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
NOW ITS BEEN 3 days, I am contacting paypal
Support @RHS

Date: 03/17/2010
Status: In Progress
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
Your package was received in our office yesterday March 16. USPS does not offer real time tracking. Your package may have been scanned in our local post office on the 15th, but it did not come to our office till the day after. You may ask your local post office confirming this detail of their tracking system. We are a very busy and cannot process everything that comes into our office immediately.

We did not knowingly send you a defective item. We were told Acekard 2 is fine and was awaiting a new firmware fix. Please do not jump to conclusions.

We cannot refund you if you do not close your claim. If you wish for a refund, you must close the claim and we can issue the refund.
Bryan Dawson

Date: 03/17/2010
Status: Open
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
claim has been closed. refund my money now.
Support @RHS

Date: 03/17/2010
Status: In Progress
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
PayPal is still investigating. We will refund your money when they complete their investigation.
Bryan Dawson

Date: 03/17/2010
Status: Open
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
No they arent. My claim was closed. I even received the email from paypal.
Resolution of Your Claim - Case #PP-919-776-976
Our investigation into your claim is complete. As stated in our User
Agreement, the claims process only applies to the shipment of goods.


I even called them to confirm it was closed. They said I could open another dispute by calling them or contacting my bank to get my money back.

refund my money
Bryan Dawson

Date: 03/17/2010
Status: Open
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
No they arent. My claim was closed. I even received the email from paypal.
Resolution of Your Claim - Case #PP-919-776-976
Our investigation into your claim is complete. As stated in our User
Agreement, the claims process only applies to the shipment of goods.


I even called them to confirm it was closed. They said I could open another dispute by calling them or contacting my bank to get my money back.

refund my money
Bryan Dawson

Date: 03/17/2010
Status: Open
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
No they arent. My claim was closed. I even received the email from paypal.
Resolution of Your Claim - Case #PP-919-776-976
Our investigation into your claim is complete. As stated in our User
Agreement, the claims process only applies to the shipment of goods.


I even called them to confirm it was closed. They said I could open another dispute by calling them or contacting my bank to get my money back.

refund my money
Bryan Dawson

Date: 03/17/2010
Status: Open
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
seriously the case is closed and has been for an hour or so. Refund my money. what is your problem?!? you have the card, you have my money. give me my money back. its very very simple. If you do it through paypal even if a case WAS open, it would close it immediately. REFUND MY MONEY, this is ridiculous


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 17, 2010)

how did r4 get a vote, it one of the wrost out there


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 17, 2010)

amfdfireinside said:
			
		

> Just posting here to tell everyone that Real hot stuff has TERRIBLE customer service.
> below is my latest dealing with them
> 
> as you can see they unwilling to refund my money even they have the card back for 2 days now ( i still contend its 3).
> ...



and who wants to know ur problem that u are having, plz just post something more reasonable


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> how did r4 get a vote, it one of the wrost out there



Mostly noobs, *BUT* the R4 was the 1st of the modern Slot-1 only carts. Now they're not updated offically, no SDHC, and doesn't have fancy features, but so what. My old R4 does what it was made for, PLAY GAMES! Its worked with all but a few of the newest ones. Its not bad just old.

But this poll is about the best flashcartwhat people own, and lots of people have the newer AceKard and can't wait more than a day for AP fixes.


----------



## amfdfireinside (Mar 18, 2010)

an update to this debacle: THE LIES CONTINUE


Date: 03/17/2010th
Department: Order
Priority: Critical
Partial refund is not allowed by paypal. We have not been able to issue refund through paypal. We will contact paypal for the issue.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> R4 was the 1st of the modern Slot-1 only carts.


Lies!

Ever heard of the DS-X?


----------



## Alan1234cow (Mar 20, 2010)

edges and cyclones r the best


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 20, 2010)

amfdfireinside said:
			
		

> an update to this debacle: THE LIES CONTINUE
> 
> 
> Date: 03/17/2010th
> ...


stop trolling and gtfo

this is a flashcart voting thread
note post giant walls of text that have nothing to do with the thread


----------



## JohnLoco (Mar 20, 2010)

R4 is ugly.
AK is sexy.

AK gets vote.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have had quite a few cards: DSTT, R4, AceKard, CycloDS (didn't own but extended use as a friend let me test out), Edge and an M3.

And yes I am aware that's a lot but since I got them all very cheap I was happy to test some, then just on sell.

In any case I can say without a doubt that the AK2i is defs the best, even without AKAIO. I reckon the Cyclo was fine but unnecessarily priced and the DSTT is fantabulous if you really want to get the cheapest cart available.

The other cart I would mention is the EZ 3-in-1 as it is easily the best option for GBA emu + rumble (which for some reason I love and is probs the only reason I play Metroid Pinball).


----------



## nguyeth (Mar 21, 2010)

acekard ftw!


----------



## daemmaster (Mar 21, 2010)

I voted for itouch, but i think acekard 2i is the best.
. best homebrew support
. works on 1.4 DSI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



. can play HGSS without freezing
. skins

itouch only has homebrew support and some skins ( 6 )
maybe I Gonna buy a acekard 2i.


----------



## Jotokun (Mar 21, 2010)

I voted for M3i. Acekard is currently the best compatibility wise, but the m3 is the next best cart, and with the ability to flash it without a


----------



## Knoeki (Mar 22, 2010)

I voted for AK2i. It's what I have, it works almost completely fine (some issues here and there with homebrew stuff, I really should switch to AKAIO >.>), but other than that worth the money... ~50 euro for AK2i + 16GB microSD :_)


----------



## Rydian (Mar 22, 2010)

AKAIO 1.6RC1 adds soft reset for homebrew. X3


----------



## Louisvanharten (Mar 23, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> AKAIO 1.6RC1 adds soft reset for homebrew. X3









brb, imma buy an acekard


----------



## Seina (Mar 23, 2010)

I still have my original R4, DSTT, and slot 2 Supercard Lite, and never found a good reason to get a 4th or 5th card until they stop working. Even the crappiest clones are bad ass now. It's all come down to which one has the most shit that can pop up in the middle of a game.


----------



## mucus (Mar 26, 2010)

this poll reminds me that i need to get an dsixl and an ak2i


----------



## anaxs (Mar 28, 2010)

dunnoe, ak all the way


----------



## Adr990 (Mar 29, 2010)

OMFG said:
			
		

> Well Ak2i is the new R4.


+1

Cyclo DS FTW.


Edit:

Cyclo DS also has soft reset for Homebrew.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 30, 2010)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> OMFG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it, mind explaining it?

Using facts if at all possible.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Adr990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R4 used to be the most popular, now AK2 is the most popular.  Simple as that.  
I don't think they're implying that the AK2 sucks.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 30, 2010)

Then they should clarify, since the R4 is known for it's suckage.


----------



## Porobu (Mar 30, 2010)

M3Real It has SAKURA


----------



## DarknessxD407 (Apr 3, 2010)

Acekard 2i
xP


----------



## Porobu (Apr 11, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> keubibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

I think everyones vote will go to acekard 2i. Very popular, easy to use and a great design.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 18, 2010)

CycloDS is the best a NDS/NDSL can run.
Acecard2i is the best DSi/DSiXL can run.

But I'm voting as Cyclo because of features, updates, life span, and reliability.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 19, 2010)

ak2i for me!


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 19, 2010)

AK2i


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 19, 2010)

One of the best purchases of my new year has been the AK2i.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 21, 2010)

I didnt realize i already posted here >_>


----------



## Porobu (Apr 24, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> I think everyones vote will go to acekard 2i. Very popular, easy to use and a great design IT HAS AKAIO.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

dib said:
			
		

> If your logic held true, then R4 would dominate the poll because it has long been the cheapest and most disseminated product out of the list.



actually my logic was that the cards that are in the top racket have constant firmware updates, even though the acekard doesn't get updated by the acekard team it still has a firmware that gets updated very often, the r4 on the other hand only had the original firmware which hasn't been updated in almost 2 years and ysmenu which hasn't been updated in about a year, thus you have to patch the roms, so no if my logic held true the r4 wouldn't be on top because there aren't any update firmwares for it, at least not when I first posted my comment....yeah since then we've seen the introduction of woodr4 which is nice to see for all the underprivledged r4 owners, but that was then and this is now.


----------



## d3monsting (May 14, 2010)

My logic is to vote for whatever card I have... cuz my card is best! AK2i! [email protected]


----------



## Epsilonsama (May 26, 2010)

I would say that R4 + wood is a showstoper, for only 6 USD you get a flashcard that is compatible with all NDS games and has a great homebrew support.  I recommend buying it from shoptemp as the R4 they sell is compatible with wood.


----------



## WaffleDee (May 30, 2010)

Supercard DSTWO isn't on here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had to vote for other.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 31, 2010)

WaffleDee said:
			
		

> Supercard DSTWO isn't on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the poll was before it was out, and it's too late to change the poll now.


----------



## Miser (Jun 10, 2010)

I voted for Other because the original R4 isn't listed there. So, voting for *the original R4*. 
Got mine over 3 years ago. Great build quality, great compatibility, great value for money. One of the best purchases ever made.


----------



## Dr. Awesome (Jun 10, 2010)

I voted Acekard 2i since its the only flash card I have.


----------



## Orangejb5 (Jun 26, 2010)

add in dstwo, though its still very new.
but ak2i for now.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 2, 2010)

M3DS Real, because It's what I have, lol.


----------



## JNDS02 (Aug 3, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> As usual going for ak2 + AKAIO
> affordable price and never fails


I agree with this dude.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 3, 2010)

Acekard 2i and original R4+wood firmware (otherwise it sucks LOL)


----------



## Laurence02 (Jan 3, 2012)

SuperCard DSTWO!


----------



## Fyrus (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello grave digger.


----------

